# Karmapolice's Hygrolon moss growth experiment



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I am testing out the new Hygrolon material that Folius has provided us that are interested in the US.
I am hoping to update once a month in terms of growth. These will be in a grow out tank layered in sphagnum moss which is on top of a false bottom over water. 
I have:
-small liana vine
-small slab with epiweb background
-medium round slab

Quick steps I took:


Bag of 'green moss' picked up from Andys orchids a long time ago and not taken care of.









A couple different types of wild moss

















Some peat moss, soil (that was with the wild moss) and now the coffee bean grinder









mixing results








added RO water









Here is the first stage of painting/layering on the moss slurry mix onto each of the items.

Slab w/epiweb backing *This will be sitting on top of wet sphagnum*

























Rounded slab *Also sitting on top of wet ssphagnum*

























liana vine *The right end is in around 1.5inches of water and the left sides in on top of wet sphagnum*

































These are all in an open air plant tank in the closet. Hopefully I will have some luck with these, I guess time will tell.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice blend of mosses in the mix. 

But it's waaay to much moss mix on the individual pieces and lianas. I would take off 80% of it. 
The problem you get from using to much of it is that it suffocate itself. The underlaying layers of moss will start decaying in lack of light and air and will affect the top layer that will initially start growing.

With Hygrolon you can reduce the amount of moss mix even more than with EpiWeb. Thanks to its water holding and transportating ability.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for the info Mitch, I will clear it off to a thin manageable layer.
Also, for next time should I blend a finer slurry mix of moss or does the consistency look ok?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

The moss slurry itself looks just right.


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't see the images. KarmaPolice is there a way to sort this? I'd love to see them. Thanks


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

can't see the images.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Toxic said:


> can't see the images.


yeah, I know. I am trying to get a hold of a mod. so that I can re-post the images. I changes a setting in photobucket and rotated some of my pictures...and all pictures on this and my build post went away. 
Hopefully a mod will see this and help me out


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Any updates on the growth?


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I would update, but I ended up clearing a lot of the moss mix off and at that time I switched grow out tanks which it ended up drying it out in the beginning. So... I do have some growth on my Hygrolon vine of some liverworts etc, and I just added some riccia moss to it the other day also, so going to see how my setup works for this moss, have hygrolon pieces at different places, seeing what light levels work best for it.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

KarmaPolice said:


> I would update, but I ended up clearing a lot of the moss mix off and at that time I switched grow out tanks which it ended up drying it out in the beginning. So... I do have some growth on my Hygrolon vine of some liverworts etc, and I just added some riccia moss to it the other day also, so going to see how my setup works for this moss, have hygrolon pieces at different places, seeing what light levels work best for it.


Any chance you still have the photos somewhere? Considering hygrolon


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of those pieces and they are all spread out and being used differently now. I did put a few pieces together as shown in this thread as well: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/195098-karmapolices-fake-hygrolon-log.html


I haven't followed up on it, but I don't believe they are selling specifically "Hygrolon" anymore but now are doing an imitation material. You can search other threads there have been some recent talk on it.

Good luck.


----------

